# Joan Smalls walks on the Runway during the Tommy Hilfiger’s see-now-buy-now Spring 2018 Show in Milan - February 25, 2018 (21x)



## Mandalorianer (26 Feb. 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (26 Feb. 2018)

:thumbup: für Joan!


----------

